# ME-Z Press/vise



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Here is my latest press that I decided to put a handy vise on. The vise just swings back out of the way while pressing a bow. 

I took the original crank that came on the BullDog jack out and extended out with new 1/2" rolled steel to come thru the finger frame. I find it much easier to crank down the bow and keep an eye on the limb tips this way. I also have the crank opposite side of original to be righty tighty lefty loosey. 

It will fully relax a bow up to 38" ATA the way it figures. I used the extension leg off of an older press I made to make this length attainable.

The fingers are from yet2getthebig1 rite here in the DIY forum. Heres the link http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=866208&highlight=press+fingers best fingers I have seen on here and great guy to deal with. :darkbeer:


----------



## rilo_1970 (Feb 27, 2008)

*bow press*

nice lookin rig. I'm in the process of building mine.


----------



## varmit master (Jun 2, 2009)

This is nice looking press. I have been thinking of building one for myself. I was wondering if the process was difficult to do?


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Wasnt hard to do at all, especiall if you have access to a welder. I have a BullDog side wind jack, 6' of 1 1/2 X 1 1/2 steel, 3' of 1/2"cold rollded steel and the fingers from yet2getthebig1. the vise consists of 1/2" cold rolled steel, 3/4" od pipe, 1"x1" square tubing and some scrap flat stock I had around at work. If you want some exact cut dimentions just let me know and I will list them on here.


----------



## WIbow (Nov 10, 2004)

Sharp!


----------



## bobo1965 (Jan 6, 2008)

great job


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

please list the dimentions mgbarr71


----------



## runnerguy (Apr 6, 2006)

awesome press , good job , really like the bow vise idea , great way to save space


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok guys here is a cut list and assembly instructions. These cuts will only work with the Bulldog side wind jack as its crank head is larger than the main frame. 

One set of fingers from yet2getthebig1
2- 2" sq tube by 6" for legs
2- 2" sq tube by 8" for uprites
1- 2" sq tube by 3 1/2"
1- 2" sq tube by 1 1/2"
1- 3' sq tube 1 5/8" OD for extension
1- 1/2" cold rolled steel 8" long
1- 1/2" cold rolled steel 20"long
1- 1/2" cold rolled steel 8" long
1- 1/2" cold rolled steel 6" long
1- 1" square tubing 8" long
1- 1/4" or 1/2" thick by 2 1/2" flat steel 6" long
1- 5" hand wheel with 1/2" ID from Grizzly industrial

Start by welding the 8" uprites and the 1 1/2" and 3 1/2" extensions. Try to get these as square as possible to make 2 Ls. Welt the shorter pieces to the sides of the 8" pieces.

Next take out the handle from the jack (this may require using a sawzall on both sides of the gear)

Next weld the legs to the jack and clamp it down to a bench.

Next take out the handle from the jack (this may require using a sawzall on both sides of the gear) remember which side the handle is on and where the gear is placed. disassemble and clean any metal shavings and reassemble

Next take the 8" rolled steel and insert leaving the long piece out the opposite side from where the handle was. Drill a hole where the roll pin goes in the top gear and pin in place. Make sure you have this correct, turn counter clockwise extends the jack and clock wise brings it back in

Next Drill a 17/32 hold centered thru the 1 1/2 extension L you made earlier

Next get this L as square as possible running the 1/2" rod thru the hole you just drilled and weld to the jack head. 

Next insert the 1 5/8 OD sq tube into the jack end as far as possible (can be cut to length later if desired)

Now for the fun part. There will be some play between the jack leg and jack housing as well as the 1 5/8 tube and leg. I took the 8" L with the 3 1/2" extension got to where I thot looked square and tack welded to the end of the 1 5/8 sq tube. Get out a magnetic torpedo level and put on front side of 8" up rite. Now bend this till when just sitting on its own it is level to the other up rite when you are not holding onto it. This can take some time to get just rite. Once where you want it do a tack on all 4 sides so not to warp out of place while welding solid. Now weld the rest of the way.

Once this is done just weld the finger sets to the top square to each other and paint.

I will try to get some more detailed pictures later tonight to go along with description.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

super!!!!! thanks a lot


----------



## peter94506 (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks good, creative design.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok guys here is a cut list and assembly instructions. These cuts will only work with the Bulldog side wind jack as its crank head is larger than the main frame. 

Press material list:
One set of fingers from yet2getthebig1
2- 2" sq tube by 6" for legs
2- 2" sq tube by 8" for uprites
1- 2" sq tube by 3 1/2"
1- 2" sq tube by 1 1/2"
1- 3' sq tube 1 5/8" OD for extension
1- 1/2" cold rolled steel 8" long

Vise material list:
1- 1/2" cold rolled steel 20"long
1- 1/2" cold rolled steel 8" long
1- 1/2" cold rolled steel 6" long
1- 1" square tubing 12" long
1- 1/4" or 1/2" thick by 2 1/2" flat steel 6" long
1- 5" hand wheel with 1/2" ID from Grizzly industrial
1- 3/8" steel pipe coupling center threads drilled out to 1/2"
2- 6" piece of 1/2" black pipe
1- 1/2" flat washer
1- 3/8 all thread 4" long
4- 3/8 set screws
1- 3/8 female thread tee handle (got mine from ace hardware)
1- spring 

Start by welding the 8" uprites and the 1 1/2" and 3 1/2" extensions. Try to get these as square as possible to make 2 Ls. Welt the shorter pieces to the sides of the 8" pieces.

















Next take out the handle from the jack (this may require using a sawzall on both sides of the gear)

Next weld the legs to the jack and clamp it down to a bench.

Next take out the handle from the jack (this may require using a sawzall on both sides of the gear) remember which side the handle is on and where the gear is placed. disassemble and clean any metal shavings and reassemble

Next take the 8" rolled steel and insert leaving the long piece out the opposite side from where the handle was. Drill a hole where the roll pin goes in the top gear and pin in place. Make sure you have this correct, turn counter clockwise extends the jack and clock wise brings it back in

Next Drill a 17/32 hold centered thru the 1 1/2 extension L you made earlier

Next get this L as square as possible running the 1/2" rod thru the hole you just drilled and weld to the jack head. 









Next insert the 1 5/8 OD sq tube into the jack end as far as possible (can be cut to length later if desired)

Now for the fun part. There will be some play between the jack leg and jack housing as well as the 1 5/8 tube and leg. I took the 8" L with the 3 1/2" extension got to where I thot looked square and tack welded to the end of the 1 5/8 sq tube. Get out a magnetic torpedo level and put on front side of 8" up rite. Now bend this till when just sitting on its own it is level to the other up rite when you are not holding onto it. This can take some time to get just rite. Once where you want it do a tack on all 4 sides so not to warp out of place while welding solid. Now weld the rest of the way.









Once this is done just weld the finger sets to the top square to each other and paint.









Now for the vise

Take the 20" piece of 1/2" rolled steel, make a mark aprox 6 1/2" from the end and place that mark at the top edge of a bench vise. I heated this spot to red hot and bent to 90deg. Make another mark 6" from the 90 you just made and repeat to make a 90deg U shape.

Now lay the 8" 1/2" rolled steel on table and weld the 6" piece to it to make a T end of 6" to middle of 8". Now weld the end of the 8" to the coupling mid way on the coupling.

Now slide the coupling over one end of your U. I had to file down the bend on one end square to get the coupling tight against the end. Slide the 1/2" washer against the coupling and weld in place. Do not get to tight but dont want it sloppy either.









Next I cut 2 pieces off the 1" sq tube 1" long and 1 piece 2" long. the 2 1" each pieces I drilled a 1/2" hole thru each, then remove one side of each. Set the 2" piece aside for later

Now cut the long end of the 8" 1/2 rolled steel just over level with the end of your U, Weld one of the 2 pieces to the end you just cut and the other to the U inline with the other.

Take some of your scrap 1/2" rolled steel and drill in the middle one with a 3/8 drill bit and tap the other for 3/8 all thread. The tapped one goes in the tubing welded the the U.

Feed the all thread thru the top piece thru the 3/8 hole and put your spring on it, now thread thru the bottom piece. I then used perminate locktite to secure my tee handle on.









All thets left now is to weld on the 1/2 black pipe about mid way on the U.

The rest of the vise is simple. Take some flat steel and weld 2 pieces to it just far enough apart for the 1" sq tube to fit inbetween. Drill a 3/8 hole thru both pieces and the sq tube about 1/4" higher than the sq tube would lay flat on plate (gives you some adjustment here to)

Drill and thread the plate out a little way for an adjustment screw and weld this to the vise where you want it.









drill and tap 2 or 3 spots on the sq tube for the 3/8 set screws to hold the pipe firm.

Now take the 2" piece of sq tube set aside from earlier and weld it to the other 6" piece of black pipe. Drill and tap it for a 3/8 set screw.










This should get it done for you, all thats left is to make sure the ends where you will put the bow in are square and either vinyl tube or plasti dip is put over the rolled steel so you dont tare up the finish on the bow limbs


----------



## clint s (Aug 31, 2008)

cool!


----------



## yet2getthebig1 (Feb 17, 2009)

That is fantasic! Looks great but arent those fingers supposed to be blac and yellow?:wink: It looks like you put alot of work into that. I think it paid off nicely.


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

yet2getthebig1 said:


> That is fantasic! Looks great but arent those fingers supposed to be blac and yellow?:wink: It looks like you put alot of work into that. I think it paid off nicely.



Yes alot of work in designing this one and this is my second of this style, first one didnt work as I wanted it to. This one should last me years tho (or till I decide to make a new and improved one:wink.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Jack*

Can you provide a part number for this jack, can only find the straight ones??


----------



## CX250MAX (Mar 21, 2007)

If this is the one and from the pic i think it is the bulldog p/n is 190754TS, that is from the TSC web site. The cost however is about 80.00. Stopped at my local TSC today and looked at it. The only thing i see is the foot needs cut off of it


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

*BullDog jack*

Heres a link to Northern Tool BullDog jack that I used Im pretty sure. $48
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200155174_200155174


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*Bow press*

Wow, definately the one of the best looking home made presses I have seen. Thanks for the plans. What guage was the 2" tubing?


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

ILOVE3D said:


> Wow, definately the one of the best looking home made presses I have seen. Thanks for the plans. What guage was the 2" tubing?


Honestly dont remember. Think its like 1/8" wall. Was what Fastenal had in stock at the time. Way heavier than need be but better safe than sorry


----------



## MS Sportsman (Jan 30, 2009)

Why are the finger tips different? One is thicker and one is thinner and they are on different sides of each end.


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

MS Sportsman said:


> Why are the finger tips different? One is thicker and one is thinner and they are on different sides of each end.


The thinner one is designed to be able to go between the limb and the draw stop peg on the cam on the bows such as my Alien-x, Bowtech and Elite. It works flawlessly so far on my Alien-X


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*Great job My Mob friend!*

That is a great looking press, and a great example of Archers Helping Archers!! We had a guy come in the shop yesterday to take maesurment off of our press to make one for himself...until i showed him your post.

I'm pretty sure he is going to use your setup!:thumbs_up


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks JWT hope allot of ATrs can use this


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

*Press*

Nice design. I like the location and orientation of the crank.

John


----------



## tonyb (Apr 12, 2006)

*yet2getthebig1*

i can get all these parts but i can't figure out how to get ahold of this person by the name of "yet2getthebig1". can somebody explain how to get ahold of someone. thanks, tony..


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

he is in this post scroll above your post real slow and you will find his name. hope this helps


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

tonyb said:


> i can get all these parts but i can't figure out how to get ahold of this person by the name of "yet2getthebig1". can somebody explain how to get ahold of someone. thanks, tony..


Here is a link to his thread on the fingers. Just PM him. Great guy to deal with
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=857067


----------



## starr06 (Sep 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

for later reference...Sweet design


----------



## mheath (May 12, 2009)

I like this one, I might have to build one


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

nice looking press! I need to make one for myself. Tired of driving 35 miles and paying someone to do it for me.


----------



## wack'n'stack (Aug 9, 2009)

great build great instructions i spent the last 3 day researching that style of press and you just answered all my questions in ten minutes


----------



## JEG (Jan 2, 2005)

Where did you get the handle for the crank?


----------



## JEG (Jan 2, 2005)

I found it, grizzly industrial wasnt paying attention LOL.


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

Good job !!!!!!!


----------



## wack'n'stack (Aug 9, 2009)

just order a set of fingers 

did you just extend the end of the jack and where did you find the crank?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

mgbarr71 said:


> Yes alot of work in designing this one and this is my second of this style, first one didnt work as I wanted it to. This one should last me years tho (or till I decide to make a new and improved one:wink.


When you decide to make a new and improved one, you can sell me the old one !:wink:

FF


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

The extension is actually the left over from my first build jack that had an extension drop. It measures 1-23/32 od. The crank came from Grizzly Tool. link to the handwheel page can be hard to find so here you go http://grizzley.com/products/category.aspx?key=240470
Hope this helps




wack'n'stack said:


> just order a set of fingers
> 
> did you just extend the end of the jack and where did you find the crank?


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

Ooo nice!


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

very nice


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

i like!!


----------



## seespotrun (Mar 16, 2010)

I want one !!:wink:


----------



## cross05 (Mar 7, 2010)

What bulldog jack did you use? Which weight capacity,


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Pretty sure this one from northern tool. 3000lb http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200155174_200155174


----------

